# life on Rhodes compared with life on Crete



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Hallo
Does anyone have first hand experience of life on both islands please? 
I have lived and worked and studied on Crete in various areas but only visited Rhodes as a tourist, for limited periods of time.
I am thinking about possibly establishing a part-year base on Rhodes, maybe in the main town.
Thanks.


----------



## christosandkim (Oct 26, 2008)

raph said:


> Hallo
> Does anyone have first hand experience of life on both islands please?
> I have lived and worked and studies on Crete in various areas but only visited Rhodes as a tourist, for limited periods of time.
> I am thinking abt ossibly establishing a part-year base on Rhodes, possibly in the main town.
> Thanks.


Crete is the cheapest of the 2 for property buying,businesses and cost of livng in general.Crete gets the hottest! We have lived and worked in Crete but had friends who lived and worked in Rhodes.We prefer Crete as a more all round experience of a greek Island.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*Rhodes v Crete?*



christosandkim said:


> Crete is the cheapest of the 2 for property buying,businesses and cost of livng in general.Crete gets the hottest! We have lived and worked in Crete but had friends who lived and worked in Rhodes.We prefer Crete as a more all round experience of a greek Island.


Thanks. Interesting. I lived on Crete in varios parts. Not interested in buing. Had not realized cheaper living there Certainly, there seemed to be more choice as regards rental accommdation.
The ferry connnections are better because daily, year round, to more ports, and of course there is the University in Rethymnon offering virtually year round tuition in Modern Greek which, in my book, is a distinct advantage. 
Hotter? So much the better!
Where were you on Crete? 
Thank you for being so helpful.


----------



## christosandkim (Oct 26, 2008)

raph said:


> Thanks. Interesting. I lived on Crete in varios parts. Not interested in buing. Had not realized cheaper living there Certainly, there seemed to be more choice as regards rental accommdation.
> The ferry connnections are better because daily, year round, to more ports, and of course there is the University in Rethymnon offering virtually year round tuition in Modern Greek which, in my book, is a distinct advantage.
> Hotter? So much the better!
> Where were you on Crete?
> Thank you for being so helpful.


I started out in Ierapetra(south coast) and then Agios Nikolaos, visited pretty much the whole of Crete over the years .Ended up living in Agia Galini on the south coast until about a year ago, but am getting ready to go back again as England is too cold and miserable for any kind of permanent living.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

christosandkim said:


> I started out in Ierapetra(south coast) and then Agios Nikolaos, visited pretty much the whole of Crete over the years .Ended up living in Agia Galini on the south coast until about a year ago, but am getting ready to go back again as England is too cold and miserable for any kind of permanent living.


thanks. I lived in Ierepetra too for a while. Latterly in Palaiochora. Studied at the Uni in Rethymnon on 3 occasions. Stayed in Istro nr Ag Nik for 2 lengthysh spells in summer 2007 as also Falasarna. Guess am an old Cretan hand. Oh, and also Frangokastello and Chora Skakion. 

couldn't bear UK in winter owing to weather. I found best weather in Cyprus.
Ag Galini quite nice but rather touristy, no?


----------



## christosandkim (Oct 26, 2008)

raph said:


> thanks. I lived in Ierepetra too for a while. Latterly in Palaiochora. Studied at the Uni in Rethymnon on 3 occasions. Stayed in Istro nr Ag Nik for 2 lengthysh spells in summer 2007 as also Falasarna. Guess am an old Cretan hand. Oh, and also Frangokastello and Chora Skakion.
> 
> couldn't bear UK in winter owing to weather. I found best weather in Cyprus.
> Ag Galini quite nice but rather touristy, no?


I guess we have been living in lots of the same places.I too lived and worked in Istro near Ag Nik.Ierapetra and a few villages along the south coast .Palaichora is a place I love for the beach!!! Agia Galini, well !I used to run a bar there and I have watched it change over the years.YES, it is too touristy and I dont like it now so I moved further along the south coast to a nicer non touristy village.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

christosandkim said:


> I guess we have been living in lots of the same places.I too lived and worked in Istro near Ag Nik.Ierapetra and a few villages along the south coast .Palaichora is a place I love for the beach!!! Agia Galini, well !I used to run a bar there and I have watched it change over the years.YES, it is too touristy and I dont like it now so I moved further along the south coast to a nicer non touristy village.


Name of village? Just curious.
Yes it does sound rather as if we have overlapped!
I have been in and out of Crete since 1964 - it has changed uneblievably of course. 
In summer 2007 was Makriyialos on south coast for quite a time. Not bad. However, extreme SE - can't remember the name, something like ?Goudoura - was such a disappointment. Marvellous beach, great walking. but the WIND. 
For year round living, I wold place my bet on Rethymnon followed by Chania.


----------



## christosandkim (Oct 26, 2008)

raph said:


> Name of village? Just curious.
> Yes it does sound rather as if we have overlapped!
> I have been in and out of Crete since 1964 - it has changed uneblievably of course.
> In summer 2007 was Makriyialos on south coast for quite a time. Not bad. However, extreme SE - can't remember the name, something like ?Goudoura - was such a disappointment. Marvellous beach, great walking. but the WIND.
> For year round living, I wold place my bet on Rethymnon followed by Chania.


I lived in Makrigialos,koutsouras and Achlia as well as Ierapetra from about 1989 Then I went to Ag Nik and Istron Bay.Later Agia Galini.Ended up settling in Kokkinos pyrgos.Nice place, great beach and not at all touristy but a bit of a ghost town in the winter.Chania and Rethymnon probably are the best for all year round living.


----------



## Vangelistria (May 30, 2009)

*Hi*



raph said:


> Hallo
> Does anyone have first hand experience of life on both islands please?
> I have lived and worked and studies on Crete in various areas but only visited Rhodes as a tourist, for limited periods of time.
> I am thinking abt ossibly establishing a part-year base on Rhodes, possibly in the main town.
> Thanks.


I am going to Rhodes this summer- I can keep you posted if you would like? I remember going there a few years and it is really a great island.
Regards, Maria


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*updates on life on Rhodes*



Vangelistria said:


> I am going to Rhodes this summer- I can keep you posted if you would like? I remember going there a few years and it is really a great island.
> Regards, Maria


thanks for the offer, Maria. Yes please do keep me posted.


----------

